# Forum > FPS > Destiny 2 Hacks|Cheats > Destiny 2 General Discussions >  Ownedcore's Destiny 2 Cheats Scammer Problem

## Swaae

I've been lurking around here for a while now.
There are many times I want to get a cheat here or there but don't know who to trust. There will be threads with positive reviews which seem to be from fake accounts.
The other half of the comments on the threads are saying scammer this, scammer that. 

Something needs to be done.
When will admins / mods start asking for verification of these cheats before they are sold?

----------


## Augury13

I don't have an answer to your question but I would advise to always push people to go first, or only go partial / half payment until you receive the full service. Also, when available, choose members that have had long lasting accounts or services, or have higher amounts of rep. You gain reputation on the site, not from sales, but from actually contributing to the various gaming communities on the forum. 

But at the same time don't fully trust someone just because of their rep or trade feedback, just feel out the situation and if it seems suspicious, just get out of it and try to find someone legitimate.

----------


## ev0

We can't monitor every comment that says "scammer", if someone gets scammed they need to report it to us and we'll handle it through https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/new.../scam-reports/


That being said, we do actively hunt scammers on the forums, but can't see everything unless it gets reported. "HEY MODS DO SOMETHING!!!" is not helpful, go to the threads and report them so we can evaluate the claims. We don't want to limit who can sell on the forums, as then it would be a ghost-town, however we do actively moderate every *newer* thread for unverified sellers.

----------

